
Cable TV Revenue to Drop by $2.7B in Next 10 Years as Broadband Booms - misnamed
https://variety.com/2016/biz/news/cable-tv-revenue-decline-broadband-cord-cutting-1201836417/
======
xeniak
I'll be interested in how much olympics coverage changes now that we're in a
Netflix-style on-demand world.

This year was much the same as last, and there's been a lot of grumbling
worldwide.

Will NBC lose their stranglehold? Will athletes be able to compete in more
suitable times, rather than when NBC prime-time is?

Although sometimes not quite neutral, Mike Masnick at Techdirt offers a lot of
insight on these topics:
[https://www.techdirt.com/](https://www.techdirt.com/)

------
zzalpha
I hate headlines like this, that use absolute numbers to draw clicks.

After all, 2.7B seems like so much!

And then you realize that's a mere 4.7% decline. And it'll be offset by gains
in broadband subscription revenues.

The headline should read "Cable TV Revenue to drop a mere 4.7% over the next
10 years".

------
cloudjacker
yes, but is that enough?

~~~
michaelvoz
Enough for what?

~~~
cloudjacker
To innovate and provide a service consumers really want

